# Best place to live near Pasir Gudang



## cazaus (Aug 24, 2014)

My husband and I are considering moving to Malaysia as he has been offered a job in Pasir Gudang. We have two children 4 and 6 years. Where is a good area to live which will not be to far for my husband to travel to work and a good international school nearby? Any advice would be great.

Thx


----------

